# Michael Clarke Duncan (massive black man out of Green Mile)



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The man is huge how much do we reckon he could lift? In theory he would make a good strongman but from a little research he does bodybuilder type training. Hes reportedly 6'5 and 320lbs (145kgs) not sure if thats true but I wouldnt argue with him! obv not shredded but still a giant of a man thats for sure!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Shi* myself then when I see my name come up lol. He's huuuuuuuge. Blatantly a dirty roider


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

John Coffey like the drink but not spelt the same!!

He is MASSIVE, dont know but i am guessing a major lifts


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

My name is actually Michael Clarke


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

He doesn't use AAS, just creatine


----------



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

he is massive must of took him a while to get like that fair play to him big cnut lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

he is huge, juice or not thats alot of training!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

massive ****er bet he has a ****ing chunky cock aswell


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

johnny_lee said:


> massive ****er bet he has a ****ing chunky cock aswell


WTF?!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

defdaz said:


> WTF?!


sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

He was doorman in Chicago, and got his big break after doing bodyguard work for some famous actors.

Hes a big fella!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


who gives a **** about your cock size lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> He was doorman in Chicago, and got his big break after doing bodyguard work for some famous actors.
> 
> Hes a big fella!


You could take him Dave, l have every faith in you..


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

He looks a bit of a lump to be fair. If he lost some weight he could look like Terry Crews


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

secret said:


> awww someones upset cuz his willy isnt as big as 8 1/2 :crying:


lmao


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

heard hes got a hell of a bench press on him, and he dosnt even push it hard.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Goin off topic here we don't wanna know how big your cyber willy is...

Theres reports hes got a 550lb bench (250kg) not sure how true that is but lets speculate lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


unless is 8 1/2 inch around then no-one's impressed


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Chill guys you need to remember that Johnny is only young (and therefore metric) so he clearly meant 8 and a half centimetres (i.e. just over 3 inches).

Never mind Johnny you have other attributes I'm sure


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


Thanks for that, I'll sleep easy tonite, that's a great weight off my mind


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

secret said:


> awww someones upset cuz his willy isnt as big as 8 1/2 :crying:


sorry mate didnt realise you were interested in cock talk anyway kid im sure theres few that float your boat on here like ukmeathead...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My e-penis is at least 9 inches, both length and girth, 8 1/2 pah! Pee Wee

No idea ot be honest, 1rm strength isn't exactly developed frombodybuilding style training so he may not lift that much at all, Dennis Wolf squats 140kgs and has monster legs, Paul Dillett was famoud for using light weights and was a 300+ off seasoner.

We shall never know unless he competes.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Shouldnt we just call him John Coffey instead? John Coffey? John Coffey: Yes sir boss. Like the drink, only not spelled the same. I can remember his name and im rubbish with names


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wish he bought his protein from us, he must cain it


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


Are you puff?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Are you puff?


God strike me down if i even consider going to the dark side


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

this thread is **** erotic


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

antbig1234 said:


> this thread is **** erotic


Think it only got **** erotic when Jonny decided to share with us that he was thinking about Michael Clark Duncan's penis whilst stroking his 8 1/2 cm widge


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

he's no bob sapp


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hes monster, i think bruce willis gave hims is break after spotting him at a construction site,....but the mans huge; who knows if its all 'natural' or not...frankly i dont care.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Shi* myself then when I see my name come up lol. He's huuuuuuuge. Blatantly a dirty roider





mikeyc_nhfh said:


> My name is actually Michael Clarke


LOL am i the only one who noticed u was ignored so decided to add a bit more detail and still continued getting ignored   sorry i found it amusing:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Hes monster, i think bruce willis gave hims is break after spotting him at a construction site,....but the mans huge; who knows if its all 'natural' or not...frankly i dont care.


lol who knows? i know, he is most certainly assisted


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> massive ****er bet he has a ****ing chunky cock aswell


Lol check Peter Andre gaying up John Coffey!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry im not a puff or nout but thought it would be obvs even tho normally they say its the bigger guys with the smaller size im 5ft 6 and got 8 1/2 so cant be smaller guys can it


8 of that is hanging right off your head lmfao


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Clarke_Duncan


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> He looks a bit of a lump to be fair. If he lost some weight he could look like Terry Crews


Dont insult the guy ffs hes twice terry crews size easy


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

enjoyed some of his films, he defines the word "beast"! :scared:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

this big fooker is a beast too ....

boagrous from troy ...nathen ?? cant remeebr his second name ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes also killer wog in the green lantern


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Was a big dude not so much now looks very trim must be a right age now!


----------



## Hugibear (Dec 31, 2011)

apple said:


> this big fooker is a beast too ....
> 
> boagrous from troy ...nathen ?? cant remeebr his second name ...
> 
> View attachment 71557


Nathan Jones, he is a wrestler


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

apple said:


> this big fooker is a beast too ....
> 
> boagrous from troy ...nathen ?? cant remeebr his second name ...
> 
> View attachment 71557


Ya he's huge but "is there no one else ? "


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hugibear said:


> Nathan Jones, he is a wrestler


And a strongman then Magnus Samuelsson broke his arm in a arm wrestle.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

In the Green Mile he looked like a mountain of a man, fancy camera work ? he looked 2ft taller than Tom Hanks !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GShock said:


> In the Green Mile he looked like a mountain of a man, fancy camera work ? he looked 2ft taller than Tom Hanks !!


I loved it when he got out of the prison van and the springs went up about a foot !


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

GShock said:


> Ya he's huge but "is there no one else ? "


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

GShock said:


> In the Green Mile he looked like a mountain of a man, fancy camera work ? he looked 2ft taller than Tom Hanks !!


could be mate, isnt Hagrid huge yet Robbie Coltrane is no where near that height...not that i watch harry potter movies :rolleye:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Muscle said:


> He doesn't use AAS, just creatine


 You know nothing, its that Argos protein for shure!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

in the green mile it was fx to make him look that big that said he is still a big unit


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

065744 said:


> heard hes got a hell of a bench press on him, and he dosnt even push it hard.


.........

.......When he's bumming you with his thick [email protected] :crying:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

he allegedly gave the Rock a run for his money when filming the Scorpion King lifting weights !


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the green mile, I didn't cry at the end though, the room was just really dusty..honestly.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

hes a big lad alright

i wouldnt like to be paying his food bill


----------

